# avviare demone lpd

## netarrow

Ciao a tutti,

sto installando la mia stampante lexmark z32 su gentoo e il readme dell' installazione dice che il demone lpd deve essere in esecuzione e mi mostra questi comandi:

/usr/sbin/lpc restart all

oppure

/etc/rc.d/init.d/lpd start

Il problema è che la lexmark forniscei i driver i rpm e da supporto per suse, mandriva e suse quindi non saprei in gentoo come avviare correttamente questi demoni.

Se do il primo comando dice che cups non riconosce restart nel secondo non trova lpd(ho provato anche in /etc/init.d), ho provato allora un

rc-update add lpd default

ma non trova lpd cmq(che credo vada a cercare proprio in /etc/init.d).

Qualcuno sa dove e come farlo partire?

graizie ciao

----------

## morellik

Per gestire la stampante devi utilizzare il demone del cups al posto di lpd.

```

/etc/init.d/cupsd start

```

----------

## netarrow

ah ok, allora lo avevo già in esecuzione, ma cmq non funziona   :Sad: 

se uso la GUI della lexmark non fa nulla e non si capisce(inoltre la quantità di inchiostro nelle cartucce è sballata rispetto quella reale)

se uso a console 

lpr -Plexmarkz22-z32 file

come da readme dei driver

da:

unable to prnt file: client-error-not-found

che altro può essere?

grazie ciao

----------

## morellik

Dovresti configurare la stampante direttamente da browser:

```

http://localhost:631

```

Altrimenti puoi scaricare il driver in formato PPD da 

http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Lexmark-Z22

 porlo in /etc/cups/ppd e da browser configurare il resto.

----------

## netarrow

uhm.. interessante, grazie mille!   :Razz: 

provarò e vi farò sapere.

----------

## netarrow

ottimo ora le cose vanno meglio, ho scaricato un file ppd per la mia stampante e lo messo in /etc/cups/ppd e anche una copia in /usr/share/cups/models e quindi mi connetto a 127.0.0.1:631 aggiungo una stampante metto nome Lexmark(location e descrizione li lascio bianchi) seleziono la porta da usare (prta seriale #1) il mio modello lexmark x32 e quindi mi dice che la stampante è stata aggiunta correttamente.

Però vedo che come device URI mi da 

parallel:/dev/unknown-parallel0

come posso cambiare il device?

grazie ciao

----------

## morellik

Ma sei sicuro che la stampante sia connessa alla porta seriale   :Shocked:  ???

Nel caso fosse un errore di battitura e quindi la stampante è connessa alla parallela, controlla 

la configurazione del kernel, dovresti avere:

```

Device Drivers  --->

     Parallel port support  ---> 

         <*> Parallel port support                                                                                   

         <*>   PC-style hardware       

     Character devices  ---> 

          <*> Parallel printer support

```

----------

## netarrow

no ho sbagliato, alla parallela è attaccata.

Cmq ho trovato il file cupsd.conf e ho visto che il device URI sta li dentro quindi ho prima messo

parallel:/dev/lp0

e non la trovava (stampante non connessa riprovo fra 30 secondi)

dopo

/dev/lp0

e non dava più l'errore diceva che il job era stato accettato ma senza che nessuno facesse nulla(quindi non stampava).

Per il kernel non ho i sorgenti e i file di configurazioni solo il compilato visto che ho poco spazio, cmq ho riemerso un attimo i sorgenti che avevo usato io e c'erano quelle features(inoltre ho usato genkernel che si solito questo genere di cose le mette cmq no?)

Cmq ora che sono riuscito ad aggiungere a cups la stampante provo a vedere se con gtklp che sto emergendo ora  mi è più facile farla andare.

Grazie ciao

edit:

confermo che il kernel vede la stampante, dando dmesg vedo:

parport0: Printer, Lexmark LexmarkZ22-Z32

ma comunque anche con gtklp non stampa però, ma senza dare errori!   :Confused: 

----------

## morellik

Controlla i vari log in /var/log/cups alla ricerca di eventuali errori.

----------

## netarrow

ok ho guardato nel log e ho visto che cups non trovata l'host gentoolinux, avevo cambiato hostname in conf.d senza associarci 127.0.0.1 in /etc/hosts.

Ora non da più problemi di connessione ma semplicemente non fa nulla.

Bhò se qualcuno ha altre idee, sennò ci rinuncio.

grazie ciao

----------

## netarrow

dunque ogni volta che avvio la stampante fa un "rumorino" come per dire che viene beccata.

ho trovato un tool per gestire le porte parallele molto utile(uno script, si chiama ppdiag), ho eliminato la rozza versione di parport0 che avevo creato con mknod e l'ho ricreata con questo tool, ora appena uso provo a stampanre come errore cups da:

impossibile inviare il fila in stampa: argomento non valido

e

dmesg | tail

mi mostra:

ppdev: claim the port first

che vuol dire?   :Crying or Very sad: 

grazie ciao

----------

